# My dilemma.



## tannywild (Aug 10, 2005)

I want to start cutting. I think I'm getting fatter.

I know I'm gaining strength, and muscle. But I don't want to get to the point where I look like a fat guy. I'm 6"1, and I just reached my short-term goal of 200 lbs. 

And here's my debate. Start cutting, down to about 6% bodyfat, and finally look fit again. Or gain 25 more lbs (225), and then start the cut... but that's so far away! Ughh!

What would you guys recommend? If I start cutting now, I know I'll look good after its all said and done... but would I look better if I waited to cut once I hit 225 lbs? Obviously I'd gain more muscle mass... Decisions..

Any input would be fantastic. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

Do what you feel is right. After all, you're doing this for your own image, and if you think you look too fat, start the cut IMHO.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 11, 2005)

You just gotta make sure you have the discipline and the knowledge to get down to 6%. If you got taht, you do whatever you want.


----------



## tannywild (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks guys.. I've pretty much decided to go ahead for the 225.

I know I have the discipline to cut down to 6%, just tired of waiting to do so! I'm looking forward to the cut, hehe..


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm at 182 right now.  My short term goal WAS 185.  I am about 6' tall.  I started at 155.  I now think I want to be 205.  I'm just gonna keep eating.  Eating has become my life.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 11, 2005)

tannywild - Make sure you take a scientific approach to cutting. All to often people cut carbs completely, and end up just losing 10lb fat, 20lb muscle. Cycle your carbs, bump up your protein, dont get sucked into huge cardio sessions. If you want anyhelp, I'll be happy to assist champ


----------



## tannywild (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been reading more into it... about cycling carbs, so I dont lose the muscle... Basically something like this ---

Day1 *80g carb, mostly in the morning*
Day2 *80g carb, again
Day3 *80g carb, morning
Day4 *Carb loading phase, upwards of 200 carbs that day?

Or something along a different line, like slowly cut the carbs out, not all at once?


----------



## Akkers (Aug 13, 2005)

First of all, don't expect to lose all the weight at once. It does take time. 
Start by cutting your carbs by 50%. If you were at 400g carbs a day, slash to 200g a day. Bump up your protein intake by about 30-40g to ward off catabolism. Cardio is a  personal preference, but if you wanna do it, no more than 3 times a week, half an hour of walking. Evaluate you cardio after a week and make any changes (more/less). Follow this for 6 weeks and you'll lose about 1-2lbs a week. 
After this period, you can begin cycling your carbs. Have a high carb day of 200g a day, then 150g a day, then 100g a day. This will keep your metabolism on the go. Make sure your protein stays up, to avoid catabolism.


----------

